# RJ45 crimpers?



## Munki (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to know what brand of RJ45 crimper's are the best. i am not made of money so lets keep it under or at $30. all input is helpful.

-Chris


----------



## Disparia (Oct 10, 2008)

Any? I don't think I've ever used a bad pair of crimpers.

All they need to do is close on the head without feeling cheap (no give, bending).


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Avoid any of them that are made of plastic.  Having RJ11 is nice sometimes too.

I have used these for about 5 years now: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00076U0JI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## ktr (Oct 10, 2008)

The ones with the ratchet mechanism are the best


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's some tips on stripping the wire (it's not for a plug, but for a jack):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHy8mtW9eak

Here's a pair of Belkin $12.99 from PC connection:  http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Sho...1127&oext=1038A&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=131127

I'm not a big fan of Belkin personally, but I'm sure these would work well for small scale.

Other place of course is fleBay.


----------



## zaqwsx (Oct 12, 2008)

Just bought one off lowes a cheap plastic one and all i have to say is dont get plastic ones. I just got it quick for 20$ and it just gave me to many problems so im going to return it. Metal ones are the way to go. Hope this helps!


----------

